# NE Ohio Slot Car Show - 30 Years!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Coming soon, 30 year anniversary of Richfield slot car show!












Rumor has it the Bennett brothers are doing something special for this show. :thumbsup:


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I hope it's not a dance number...This will be the 18th year attending their shows for me. Always a highlight of the collecting year!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Any basketball tournaments scheduled on this weekend again?? Book your rooms early just in case!!!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Any basketball tournaments scheduled on this weekend again?? Book your rooms early just in case!!!


I've been attending this show for thirty years now and have only missed a couple of shows for silly life altering events like my own wedding, birth of a child etc. :freak:

There is always something going on in the area....it's a large city in Ohio with several major league sports franchises, but there are plenty of hotel/motel in the area...just maybe not at that exit!

Hope to see you guys/gals there.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder delivered in a tongue in cheek kinda way that the slot show may not be the only game in town that weekend. Folks that are going should be prepared, book early and make sure they have their room secured. Richfield is an awesome show!! If it wasn't so far away and so broke I'd attend.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*The TM & I will be there!!*

I just booked a room at the host hotel. He said they had some rooms left. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Rumor has it the Bennett brothers are doing something special for this show. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


 

I hear the surprise has arrived and there will be a color choice!?!

Hope to see everyone next weekend.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Not sure how long ago it was, but the first show that I went to was in the pavilion in the park down on Rt 21! Can't remember missing one since.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

30 years already.It seems like only yesterday we had SLOT CAR 2000.
Brad will probably be on the microphone all show.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Slot Car Show 2000 was really something to experience and remember. Model Motoring, Johnny Lightning, Road Race Replicas, and many more all in attendance. It was quite a show!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I was there all three days. I still have my "Commemorative" pin from the show!!! pig


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

SCJ said:


> I hear the surprise has arrived and there will be a color choice!?!
> 
> Hope to see everyone next weekend.
> 
> ...


 



This just in............














See you on Sunday!

:thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

See everyone tomorrow....stop by and say hello!


----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll be there with a friend!


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I had a great time at the show Sunday.

It was a pleasure seeing and talking with a lot of you guys from the message board here I hadn't seen in awhile.

Looking forward to the Spring show now.

Wayne (Bolton's Speed Shop) :thumbsup:


----------

